# Showing



## WolfeMomma (Oct 26, 2017)

I am not ready yet, but I would like to get some tips on what I need to do to start showing my Katahdin Ewes. I have never been involved in the sheep showing world, But i have showed my fair share of horses, so I'm not entirely new to it all i guess. I know first step is acquiring stock that is good enough to show, second do they have to be registered and have papers to show at the fall fair levels? Just trying to get an idea of what all i need before I decide to take on this venture.


----------



## AClark (Oct 26, 2017)

I think it depends on the area, some county fairs require papers, some don't. The state fair does as far as I know. I'm like you, I've shown horses but not smaller stock. It's a bit of a different world, because when you show horses at the county/state fair you don't need papers, etc. 
I'm working on registering 2 of my goats as NOA (recorded grade) so my kids can show them. Not sure if sheep do this or not, but might be something to look into if yours don't have papers.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 26, 2017)

ok thanks, i agree, it is all very different from the horse world thats for sure!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2017)

I would look at a breed club and they will be able to really direct you in shows etc.


----------

